# Food Cart Thug, NYC



## Tuna (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 17, 2021)

Very nice shot but the guy on the right does look like a shady character......


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 17, 2021)

-

Yeah… that guy on the right tells the story!


----------



## terri (Nov 17, 2021)

Terrific shot, Tuna!   Great capture and fast shooting on your part.


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 18, 2021)

Awesome shot! Did he try to sell you a watch?


----------



## limr (Nov 18, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Awesome shot! Did he try to sell you a watch?



Nope, just a bridge.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 18, 2021)

Great catch!  He looks like he stepped off the set of The Godfather.  If the rest of the people weren’t dressed so currently I would have thought this was a much older photo.


----------



## ntz (Nov 21, 2021)

awesome !!!


----------



## slat (Nov 21, 2021)

Nice shot.


----------



## Manjo (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm a fledgling shutterbug so here's my question:  how do you make B&W photos,
in the camera or in the after processing.  I know this is a dumb question to
you experienced photographers, but it would indeed help me along in my wonderful
hobby.


----------



## ntz (Nov 23, 2021)

Manjo said:


> I'm a fledgling shutterbug so here's my question:  how do you make B&W photos,
> in the camera or in the after processing.  I know this is a dumb question to
> you experienced photographers, but it would indeed help me along in my wonderful
> hobby.



the very most of photographers shoot into the RAW format, not a JPG (you've surely heard of it, if not check it out) and then you do it in the postprocessing because the raw format contains all the data ..

all software for processing raw images and/or raster images can convert image to the black and white, which is yet different story .. some cameras can export JPG images also so for example Fujifilm cameras offer those famous film-simulation modes for example, which cointains also black and white modes ..

cheers, ~dan


----------



## Manjo (Nov 23, 2021)

Oops, Dan, that's too deep for me, raw data and film simulations!  I use a Fujifilm S9000 so I suspect
I'd better study the manual a bit more, although the first two times I've read it, it has no mention
of shooting B&W.  thanks.
Manuel


----------



## Tuna (Nov 23, 2021)

Manjo said:


> I'm a fledgling shutterbug so here's my question:  how do you make B&W photos,
> in the camera or in the after processing.  I know this is a dumb question to
> you experienced photographers, but it would indeed help me along in my wonderful
> hobby.


First, I shoot B&W film. Secondly, if it is digital, I use channel mixer to convert to b&w - there are simple tutorials online and having an adobe product helps (I use photoshop). Thirdly, I have just purchased a Leica q2 monochrom which captures nothing but b&w and am anticipating even better digital b&w files in the future but it is a pricey way to go.

Most likely convert with channel mixer option or others on this forum may have more suggestions?

Tuna


----------



## limr (Nov 23, 2021)

Manjo said:


> I'm a fledgling shutterbug so here's my question:  how do you make B&W photos,
> in the camera or in the after processing.  I know this is a dumb question to
> you experienced photographers, but it would indeed help me along in my wonderful
> hobby.



I encourage you to start a new thread to discuss this in more detail.


----------



## Manjo (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks Leonore.  Where can one acquire this channel mixer.  It seems like the simplest
way to go.  Thanks to all of you with your savvy input.  Much appreciated.


----------



## ntz (Nov 23, 2021)

Manjo said:


> Oops, Dan, that's too deep for me, raw data and film simulations!  I use a Fujifilm S9000 so I suspect
> I'd better study the manual a bit more, although the first two times I've read it, it has no mention
> of shooting B&W.  thanks.
> Manuel


I've put a links into my reply that will point you to very good and explanatory articles ... at least first two (of three), please check them out


----------



## Manjo (Nov 23, 2021)

Thank you NTZ.  I will certainly check this out.


----------

